# Erie Canal



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone transited the Erie Canal singlehanded? Can it be done or are line handlers needed?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

They have a web page that might answer your questions. Are you a power boat or sail boat? If sail boat, you would have to unstep mast in Oswego. Good luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do you know the website? I can only find info on its history. I''ll be taking a 30ft sailboat through it - good time to take the mast down anyway (never discount the value of a good rationalization!). Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The masts really should be down while crusing the Canal - fixed bridges, locks, etc. Great venues to visit thoughout the system Ontario, Champlain, Oneida, Cayuga, Seneca Lakes the Hudson River. Enjoy.


----------



## svdragonseeker (May 7, 2001)

I sailed up to Lake Ontario from Savanna single handed, and back on my 1936 30'' Casey Cutter. It was (is) a full keeled boat,I had no trouble. Others that had fin keels had a hard time with some of the turbulence and it took two people.
Sv


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try this website -- www.canals.state.ny.us or write to them at New York State Canal Corp., P.O. Box 189, Albany, NY 12201-0189. They will send you a ton of info which includes maps, fees, etc. Looks like it would be a wonderful trip, and I hope to do it one of these days. There was also a good article in one of the sailing mags, either "Sailing" or "Sail", and if I can find it in my collection I''ll post the issue here. Good luck, and let us know how you do, the trip sounds like one we all should try (at different times though!!).
Fair Winds,
Peter K., S/V Waltzing Matilda


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Depends on what size boat you have. 

If a sailor, going north, you would be distepping at Catskill. Stepping at North Tonawonda. If going in reverse, the reverse. 

Have handled a 45 footer singly thru a few locks, but was not a happy thing - the lock lines don''t reach well. I would think that anything up to a 35 would be nice. Depends upon your prep, of course. Use boards and I would think you would be fine.

Again, the people at Hop-O-Nose Marina in the catskills are fantastic,like the food in the little bar, as are the guys at the "marina" in North Tonawonda. And, when you go to the "marina" in N. Tonawonda, if they are still makin that cleaner, pick up a few gallons. It works great for everything from tannic stains to spider poop without taking your wax off or harming the gelcoat. Sorry I don''t recall names, but I''ve slept since then. 

I recall walking into a tiny bar in N. Tonawonda (you have to walk up the grassy side of the canal and then left down the street) and seeing the tv on and hearing the regulars cuss because they were interrupting the basketball game. What was on was the O.J. chase in his bronco - they had the ball game on in a tiny corner of the screen.

Anyway, wonderful, helpful people in both places, so don''t worry, you will not be alone. 

Best wishes, 
Mary


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks to everyone for the good advice. I''m planning to leave from the Chicago area at end May/beg June. Hope everyone has a great summer of sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks to everyone for the good advice. I''m planning to leave from the Chicago area at end May/beg June. Hope everyone has a great summer of sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey, if you don''t mind, elixir, and if you have a laptop onboard, post messages of your progress here - I would love to read them. There are so many beautiful places on the Canal. There are so many wonderful people.

Just a thought.

Other than that,
Best Wishes,
Mary


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Are there any people who own Casey
Cutter''s who stay in touch?


----------

